# Sardo: Narrer



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti,

Visto che non esiste un forum di "limba/linuga sarda" ma neanche di "altre lingue romanze", la mia domanda la chiedo qui: il verbo sardo _narrer_ ha il senso di _dire _o piuttosto di _parlare_ ? Oppure, come si dice in sardo _parlare_ e _dire_?

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Blackman

_Nàrrere_, semplicemente *dire*.

_Eo naro
Tue narasa
Isse narada
Noisi naramusu
Boisi naratese
Issoso narana_

_Faeddare_, di probabile deriva da _favellare_, *parlare*.


----------



## Passante

Viste le spiegazioni sembrerebbe derivare dal verbo narrare: io narro ecc.. no?


----------



## francisgranada

Passante said:


> Viste le spiegazioni sembrerebbe derivare dal verbo narrare: io narro ecc.. no?


 
Penso di sì. Quello che mi sorprende un po', è l'infinito _nàrrere_ (aspetterei _narràre_)_._


----------



## Blackman

francisgranada said:


> Penso di sì. Quello che mi sorprende un po', è l'infinito _nàrrere_ (aspetterei _narràre_)_._


 
_Narràre_ è italiano, _nàrrere_ è sardo. Probabilmente hanno lo stesso etimo latino. Esiste la variante _narare,_ ma non saprei dire se si tratta di una contaminazione o di una variante usata all'interno dell'isola.


----------



## francisgranada

Blackman said:


> _Narràre_ è italiano, _nàrrere_ è sardo. Probabilmente hanno lo stesso etimo latino.


 
Capisco, ma sarebbe interessante sapere, perché è l'infinito _nàrrere _anche se si tratta della prima coniugazione (non diciamo "faèddere" ma _faeddare ecc _...)


----------



## Blackman

Darò un'occhiata ai miei dizionari di lingua sarda, vediamo se riesco a soddisfare la tua curiosità...


----------



## francisgranada

Blackman said:


> Darò un'occhiata ai miei dizionari di lingua sarda, vediamo se riesco a soddisfare la tua curiosità...


 
Grazie . Mi pare che la desinenza -_ere_ è dovuta allo spostamento dell' accento (_nàrrare_ mi suonerebbe meno naturale che _nàrrere_, ma non so se anche per un sardo nativo sia così ...). Insomma, _narare_ sarebbe la forma regolare corrispondente alla propria coniugazione.


----------



## Blackman

Ho consultato i due dizionari più autorevoli in lingua sarda, entrambi ottocenteschi: il Wagner ( si, tedesco ) e quello del Canonico Spanu. L'infinito di _dire_ è _nàrrere_, in logudorese, parlato nel nord dell'isola e riconosciuto come ufficiale. Verbo attivo e sostantivo maschile, il dire ( _su nàrrere_ ). Coniugazione dell'indicativo presente come esposta sopra. Nessun accenno a una possibile forma irregolare.

E' da notare che, come probabilmente avviene tra tutte le lingue, dire e parlare non sempre vengono tradotti in nàrrere e faeddare negli stessi contesti. A volte si invertono.


----------



## francisgranada

Blackman said:


> ... E' da notare che, come probabilmente avviene tra tutte le lingue, dire e parlare non sempre vengono tradotti in nàrrere e faeddare negli stessi contesti. A volte si invertono.


 
Grazie per la "ricerca" . Sì, dire e parlare sono parzialmente sinonimi anche in altre lingue.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Credo che non sia metodologicamente corretto dire che una certa forma linguistica sarda _derivi_ da una certa altra forma _italiana_.
Piuttosto, sarebbe appropriato, oltre che interessante, scoprire se esista, come è probabile, una comune radice _latina_ e quale essa sia.

@francis: certamente in russo.

GS


----------



## francisgranada

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Credo che non sia metodologicamente corretto dire che una certa forma linguistica sarda _derivi_ da una certa altra forma _italiana_.... Piuttosto, sarebbe appropriato, oltre che interessante, scoprire se esista, come è probabile, una comune radice _latina_ e quale essa sia...


 
Chiaro, nel caso di _narrare_ io sottintendo l'infinito _latino_, non quello italiano (anche se sono formalmente uguali). La comune forma latina sembra di essere proprio _narrare._

Secondo me la forma _nàrrere_ è una "innovazione" sarda, forse risultato della forma originale *_narrare_ influenzata da un altro verbo (p.e. un presupposto *_dìchere_). Ma non lo so  ...


----------



## Blackman

Per vostro diletto, trascrivo la definizione di _nàrrere_ tratta dal D. Etimologico Sardo del Wagner del 1955:

Il verbo è rappresentato in sardo _ab antiquo_ da un tipo narre: _mera & pura veritate aet narre._ Questa forma dell'infinito presuppone una base _nàrere_, che poi è stato contratto regolarmente come _morre_ da _morere_. Più avanti si è di nuovo aggiunta a narre la desinenza dell'infinito, come è anche accaduto per _parre-parrere._ Il verbo corrisponde naturalmente al lat. NARRARE, ma ciò che sorprende è che solo l'infinito si sia formato secondo la III. coniugazione e che tutte le forme - salvo l'inf., il quale è però contratto da _narere _-, abbiano -r e non -rr. Non bisogna perdere di vista il fatto che già in latino esistevano forme con -r-, come GNARUS...(omissis)...altre forme arcaiche simili occorrono nelle glosse. E' quindi molto probabile che il verbo risalga a un NARARE e costituisca un altro arcaismo del sardo._[...]_
La figura di Wagner meriterebbe un approfondimento, in primo luogo da parte dei sardi:

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Leopold_Wagner

Buon divertimento....

Ho anche una domanda per Giorgio ( o per chiunque altro desideri rispondere ): che significa _seriore_?


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao BlackMan . Grazie tanto per la spiegazione magnifica e per il tuo tempo che hai passato con la "ricerca" ... 

Per quanto riguarda _seriore_, secondo me potrebbe significare qualcosa come "più tardo", "posteriore" (_sero_ = tardi in latino, per cui anche la parola _sera_ nell'italiano)


----------



## Blackman

Figurati, è un piacere. Penso che tu abbia ragione riguardo a _seriori_, forse una forma "_primordiale_" di _posteriori_ o _serali. _

Questo forum è proprio una meraviglia, vero?

Sarebbe utile una sezione Italiano-Sardo ( strizzatina d'occhio ai moderatori.......


----------



## francisgranada

Blackman said:


> ...Questo forum è proprio una meraviglia, vero? ...


 
Senza dubbio ...



> Sarebbe utile una sezione Italiano-Sardo ( strizzatina d'occhio ai moderatori...)...


 
D'accordo, oppure "Altre lingue romanze" o "Tutte le lingue romanze".


----------



## olaszinho

Non so se posso chiederlo qua, ma avete qualche grammatica attuale o libro di testo in sardo da consigliarmi? Esiste qualcosa con CD incorporati? Grazie mille per i suggerimenti.


----------



## francisgranada

Avrei ancora una domanda per quanto riguarda la coniugazione del verbo _nàrrere_. Io (da vecchio logudorese ) lo coniugherei così: 

_Eo naro_
_Tue naras_
_Isse narat_
_Nois naramus_
_Bois narades (narates?)_
_Issos narant_

(se mi sia sbagliato, non c'è nulla da meravigliarsi, è un'improvvisazione...)

La domanda è, se la coniugazione nel post #2 corrisponde a un sardo "standardizzato", oppure di quale dialetto si tratta?


----------



## Blackman

Quella è _olbiese_, parlato a Olbia. La matrice è logudorese, ma risente della coabitazione con il gallurese, di matrice corsa.
Il _narat_ per la terza persona è prettamente barbaricino, zona di Nùoro.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Black e tutti.
*Seriore*, [dal lat. _serior  -oris_, compar. di _serus, -a, -um_ "tardo, tardivo"] (_filol_.) Posteriore, più tardo, spec. nella terminologia filologica, anche con la prep. _a_: _manoscritto s._; _un poeta s. a Dante_.
Avv. *seriormente.*

Saluti cari.
GS


----------



## francisgranada

Blackman said:


> Quella è _olbiese_, parlato a Olbia. La matrice è logudorese, ma risente della coabitazione con il gallurese, di matrice corsa.
> Il _narat_ per la terza persona è prettamente barbaricino, zona di Nùoro.


 
Aggràtzias  
(non so se dalle tue parti si dice così ...)


----------

